# Whoaaaa... Mold Concern, need advice!!!



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

I was in the Humi today, inspecting sticks, adding water to the beads, etc... when I noticed a pretty nasty green film on the lid that covers the humidification device. It was in between the "vents" in the lid. You will see in the pic below.

I freaked out a little, and took all the sticks out, inspected each one, and put them in a tupperware container with a different set of beads. None of the sticks showed any sign of mold.

After further inspection, I found a very small white spec on the lid of the Humi, under the calendar marker, which appears to be mold as well. It's not very much, but I'm glad I caught it, before it grew out of control.

I am using Heartfelt Beads, 65%, in the metal rectangle bead storage device they came in. It's the one that fits up where the normal humidification device would go. I only use distilled water, and the humi has a very good seal. It stays between 62 & 66 % RH. The Temps range from 65 - 70.

My questions are:

1. What do I do to fix this? It's not a lot to clean up, but I want to make sure that I do it properly, so that it doesn't come back, and so that it doesn't damage my humidor. (This is a Daniel Marshall).

2. What do you think could have caused this, and what info could I provide you experts to explain what happened? I haven't introduced any new sticks to this humidor, and most of the sticks in it have been in there for months.

3. Is it possible that the beads could have caused the mold? If distilled water dripped out of the bead case, and hit the wood, could that cause mold to grow?

Take a look at the pics below and let me know what you think.










I scuffed some of it up to see what it was, so it looks fluffy.










The white spots I was talking about.










This is where the Humidification device sits.










Here is a better shot of the entire lid, so you can see how small these are.









.... Stupid flying pigs.. they left their mark on my humi.


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Perhaps a stupid question. Is this a new humidor or perhaps one that you bought second hand? Could it be from the humidor itself? In the wood? If second hand perhaps that's why they got rid of it. If new, I don't know. Maybe the maker of the box could help you out. Seems like you did everything right.. Good luck!


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

I bought this thing new from Daniel Marshall about 7 months ago. It's been a solid humidor since the day I got it. This just happened.

The only thing I can think of that could have caused this is the beads. I think that a little bit of distilled water might have dripped out of the bead container before it had been absorbed completely by the beads. My guess it that it was enough to start the mold growing process.

Anyway, I need help fixing it.. I can't "ditch" this humi, as it was too expensive.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Clean it with everclear or something similar and "start over"

I am not sure what could have caused it though, if your RH readings were correct and the temperature in check.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

sh*t happens,

Just start over......


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

Should i wipe down the whole box with puregrain alcohol, like everclear, or just the suspected areas?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

bhxhhcz said:


> Should i wipe down the whole box with puregrain alcohol, like everclear, or just the suspected areas?


 Since mold spores spread easily, wipe the whole think down.....a buddy of mine also put his in the freezer for a cpl days.......I would talk to more experienced brothers before doing that..


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for your input guys.. Anyone else got any suggestions/methods for cleaning mold from the wood safely?


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

everclear on all interior surfaces and a stint in sunlight should kill the mold spores


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Simple, use Isopropyl Alcohol (Rubbing Alcohol). Wipe it down, let it dry, and do it again, and the mold will disappear.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

You got some good advice here. How are the sticks that were in there?


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

I took each stick out, one by one, inspected them, and put them in a separate cooler. All the sticks came out undamaged. What was scary, is this was my "top-o-the-line" stick box. This housed all the opus, anejo's, padrons, etc. 

Another question... Since i am using HF beads, and there is the possibility that they could have absorbed mole spores, should I order new beads?


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

Mold spore are everywhere all the time. If you provide conditions that are conducive to growth, you get mold. You can sterilize your humidor with alcohol if you want and that will most likely kill the mold you have growing. However, you'll get a whole new batch of spores the first time you open it. To think you can ELIMINATE the mold spores and therefore your mold problem is approaching this from the wrong direction. 

Just keep an eye on things and take care of the mold when it starts showing up. I think the wooden grate covering your humi-device provided the right conditions: Moisture, a place to grow (since the wood is porous), and proper temperature. If you want to CURE the "problem," you'll have to change one of those things. Seems to me that losing the wood grate on the humi-device would be easiest way to go. You might also go from attaching it to the lid to attaching it to the floor. Not allowing beads to come in contact with the grate would reduce the moisture.

Keep an eye on things and see if the problem happens again. If it does, change something and try again. You'll figure it out eventually.


----------



## Lopez (Mar 14, 2006)

bhxhhcz said:


> Another question... Since i am using HF beads, and there is the possibility that they could have absorbed mole spores, should I order new beads?


I'd change beads - better be safe than sorry.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

This exact thing happened to my friend, also with a newish humidor. In addition to wiping it down with alcohol and allowing it to air out, he also sanded the interior with very fine grit sandpaper. His father, who's like a cigar god says that a light sanding will kill any remaining mold spores following the alcohol cleaning.

Its been over a year now and no further problems with that humi.


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

You can kill all the mold spores you want; if you don't correct the conditions that led to the mold growing in the first place, YOU'RE GOING TO HAVE MORE MOLD.


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

I don't disagree with you on that, but the "conditions" were supposedly right on. Temps 65-70, and humidity between 62 - 66%RH. 

My "guess" is that it was caused by water dripping out of the bead container.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah i never liked the humidification device on the lid personally.


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

bhxhhcz said:


> I don't disagree with you on that, but the "conditions" were supposedly right on. Temps 65-70, and humidity between 62 - 66%RH.
> 
> My "guess" is that it was caused by water dripping out of the bead container.


No, I still don't think you fully understand my point. If the conditions were right on, you wouldn't have mold. While the overall temperature and humidity were correct, they were not correct where the mold began to grow.

I agree with you water dripping from the bead container may be the problem...the water coming in contact with the wood was creating the proper conditions for mold to grow (too much moisture in the spot where the mold began to grow).

Again...if you fix the condition that's allowing the mold to grow, you'll solve the problem. If you focus on killing mold spores (e.g., wiping it down with alcohol) and don't correct the problem (i.e., water dripping onto the wood), you'll just wind up with mold again.


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yeah i never liked the humidification device on the lid personally.


Me either...seems like you're just asking for trouble.


----------



## scrunchie (Jul 24, 2008)

I think I'd recheck the accuracy of my hygrometer as well. As Snaggy said, it's the conditions that encouraged the mold to grow and low 60s humidity shouldn't support mold growth.


----------



## christian1971 (Jul 8, 2010)

Boveda 65%


----------



## Stogin (Dec 1, 2010)

When I got mold that looked just like the kind you have, I just wiped it down with some 70% Isopropyl alcohol, let it dry, did it again, then let my humi sit open for about 4 hours. Then I put the tray and humidification device (which at the time wasn't beads and I was storing the humi in the cellar, so 80+ RH outside) back in, let the environment acclimate back to where it was, and waited another week, just to be sure. That was about six months ago, no problems at all.

The best solution would be to move your beads to just on the top tray and give it at least a few mm in front of every opening. I have a cigar mechanic bead humidifier now, and I just prop it up diagonally next to my Liberty 2010, works perfectly.

Also, shake your humidifier to get rid of the excess water, so it won't drip.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

My 2 Cents

Mold is everywhere, it needs two things to live and grow, food and water. The mold in your humi is "drinking" the water in the air and "eating" the wood of your humi. the fallowing is based off of removing the needed water for life from the mold.

1 remove all Cigars
2 wipe down every inch of raw wood (any thing without paint or stain, the alchol can effect the finish) with no less than 91% alcohol; this will weaken if not destroy the cell walls of the mold. 
3 dry out your humidor completely. Let it sit out open in your house for a week or more. the goal is to make the wood bone dry. This will ensure the mold will die. It may even be worth putting the humi in your oven on the lowest setting for 2-5 hours to make sure it is completely dry through the thickness of the wood. 
4 sand every inch of the inside humi this is in effort to remove the now dead mold make sure to get all of the dust from sanding is gone 
5 with new beads re season your humi as if it was new and use it like normal.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

christian1971 said:


> Boveda 65%


+1 on that. The Boveda's work very well in desktop's.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

MoreBeer said:


> +1 on that. The Boveda's work very well in desktop's.


+2 I have a boveda in my smaller humi and I have never had a problem with them. In the long term they might be more expensive but if you have a good relationship with your B&M they will usually throw them in.


----------

